#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Penis zieht sich ein. >

## Anonym2000

Guten tag,
und zwar seit c.a 3 Wochen habe ich das Problem das mein Penis unabhänging davon was ich mache kleiner wird aber extrem, er verschwindet fast ganz und ich merke eine ziehmliche spannung und ein komisches gefühl habe ich dann (fast nicht zu beschreiben).
Am anfang vor c.a 3 Wochen am Abend fing es wieder an und es hielt bis in die nacht 03:00 durchgehend an, dann bin ich ins Krankenhaus gefahren um es nach Checken zu lassen und wie ich angekommen bin war es wie verschwunden. Und der Doc meinte "da ist nichts.." Aber als es wieder anfang in den nächsten tagen habe ich Trick gefunden wenn ich mich aufs bett lege und ein kissen drauf lege entspannt sich die ganze sache wieder nach einer kurzen Weile. Beim Urologen war ich auch schon wie ich das Problem hatte und er eingezogen war und der Urologe meinte das ist normal das der Penis die größe ändert u.s.w aber das kann es doch nicht sein ich fühle mich richtig komisch (leicht schwindeling) wenn es anfängt bzw ich es habe. Ich brauche auch nur sitzen und aufeinmal merke ich es wieder schaue nach und er wird klein und der Penisschaft sehr hart. 
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiter helfen was das sein könnte 
mfg Anonym2000

----------


## Anonym2000

keiner weiß etwas?  :Sad:

----------


## urologiker

Hallo,  
es ist schwierig dir eine Hilfestellung zu geben, wenn du dich schon ärztlich vorgestellt hast und kein Anhalt für ein bedrohliches Krankheitsbild besteht. 
Es ist gut möglich, dass deine Beschwerden zumindest zum Teil psychisch bedingt sind und du unter einer Form von Dysmorphophobie leidest, was allerdings nur ein Psychiater feststellen kann. 
Da also schwerwiegende / behandelbare organische Ursachen deiner Beschwerden ärztlich ausgeschlossen worden sind, solltest du dich entweder bei einem Psychiater mit sexualtherapeutischen Kenntnissen vorstellen, 
beste Grüsse & viel Glück, 
logiker

----------


## Anonym2000

Aber das kann dazu führen das mein Penis sich wirklich einzieht? also echt klein und dünn wird ich bin beschnitten und das sieht dann schon fast so aus als hätte ich eine vorhaut der Hodensack zieht sich zusammen bis er klein und sehr hart ist und der penis wird auch sehr klein und verhärtet sich das kann an psychischen dingen liegen? 
danke Uroloiker 
mfg

----------


## urologiker

Bitte, bitte - und erzähl gern, was der Arzt gesagt hat!

----------


## Anonym2000

ja der Arzt hat es ja in dem zustand gesehen und meinte das ist normal das sich die Penisgröße ändert (das wusste ich auch) nur es spannt ja wirklich und ich muss nur ein bisschen unterwegs sein schonwieder merke ich ein kribbeln und dann ,dass etwas nicht stimmt dann geht es wieder los und am Penis rumdrücken das sich das entspannt. Vorrher war das nicht so darum wundert mich das das erste mal fing es auch an als ich Onaniert habe aufeinmal wurde der penis von eregten zustand klein aber ob es vom onanieren kommt? das stört mich wirklich sehr diese sache ich möchte ja nur das alles wieder wie vorrher ist
edit: also eine errektion bekomme ich auch noch und einen samenerguss alles ganz normal 
mfg

----------


## 0l1v3r

ein nachbar hatte mal etwas ähnliches... ich war damals allerdings sehr klein und weiss nur was mir damals meine Mutter / Vater gesagt haben. Ich würde nochmals mit einem anderen Urologen sprechen. Und bring dem herrn psychologen ein foto des eingezogenen Penis mit. 
Soweit ich weiss wurde meinem Nachbar ein kleines Stückchen entfernt und danach gings besser. Aber hey, das sind alles spekulationen von mir gell...

----------


## UBDICE

Hallo
Ich glaube ich habe das gleiche Problem und zwar habe seit einem Jahr Panikattacken und diese Symtome habe ich immer vor so einer Attacke. Penis wird ganz klein Hodensacke ganz hart und ein komisches Schwindelgefühl aber wie siehts bei dir jetzt aus :Huh?:   Grüße

----------


## helpME

JA GENAU DAS SELBE PROBLEM HABE ICH AUCH BITTE UM ANTWORT HABE VOLL ANGST!! 
also die symptome sind identisch: 
-penis zieht sich fast komplett zurück und der schafft wird sehr fest... ich habe da immer das gefühl das der penis abstirbt.
- die hoden wandern hoch bis sie fast komplett aus dem hodensack hochgewandert sind (anmerkung nebenbei als kind litt ich an hodenhochstand)
- das gleiche merkwürdige schwindelige gefühl... ist es bei euch auch so das es euch vorkommt das ihr gleich "in ohnmacht" fallt? Manchmal kommt es mir so vor als wenn ich kurz vorm herzstillstand bin. 
so hier symptome die bei mir dazu auftreten hier aber nicht genannt wurden: 
- kopfschmerzen
- trockener hals
- probleme mit der atmung, manchmal wie asthma manchmal kurz vorm hyperventilieren
- wenn der penis und die hoden sich wie oben genannt stark zusammen ziehen kommt manchmal 
  flüssigkeit aus der eichel, aber kein urin oder sperma (ist durchsichtig und hat fast die konsestens wie sperma aber    eher wässrig) 
soviel dazu erstmalig ist das bei mir aufgetreten als ich im august mit brennnesseln mastubierte.. ich hatte ein blatt in ein kondom getan und das dann übergezogen. als ich fertig war und mich geduscht hatte legte ich mich ca. 20 min danach im bett mit meinen laptop und plötzlich fing es an!
ich dachte mein penis stirbt ab und ich hab den notartzt gerufen.
dieser konnte allerdings nichts feststellen. am nächsten tag sind die beschwerden auch verschwunden. das ist jetzt 4 monate her mir gings wieder gut aber vor 2 wochen machte ich einen fehler:
ich steckte meinen penis zum mastubieren in eine kleine plastikflasche und ließ mein glied errigieren, ich merkte sofort das es gefährlich wird und konnte meinen penis trotz vakuum rechtzeitig befreien. und ca. 5 min danach fingen die sympome sofort an. ich dachte mir nur "naja das wir wie bei der brennnesselgeschichte morgen wieder aufhören..." ABER PUSTEKUCHEN! seit dem hab ich die beschwerden fast jedentag und ich habe angst um mein leben. ich war bei der hausärtztin und die sagte das alles normal und nur psychisch bedingt sei, ich hätte eine Angststörung/somatisierungsstörung und zu einem psychater solle ANMERKUNG:ich habe ihr aus scham nicht die wahre geschichte erzählt sondern das ich zuhause gestolpert sei  und mit den genitalien auf einer holzstuhllehne gelandet sei.
wie gesagt das geht seit dem fast jeden abend so
meist auch nach dem mastubieren
kann das wirklich psychisch bedingt sein?
Das kann ich einfach nicht glauben da sich ja plötzlich ohne darüber zu grübeln der ganze intimbereich schlagartig verkrampft zusammenzieht, das kann doch nicht normal sein.
ich bin froh hier im internet zu lesen das auch andere genau das selbe problem haben, weniger erfreut es mich das diese leute so wie ihre ärtzte auch nicht wissen was das ist.
BITTE HELFT UNS!! wir wollen wieder ein ganz normales leben führen stimmts?

----------


## UBDICE

Hallo 
Nach deinen Syntomen ist es eine Panik oder Angststörung aber glaub mir ich hab ein Jahr gebraucht bis ich es verstanden habe das es eine Kopfsache ist. Vorher dachte ich immer die ärzte sind alle unfähig mir zu helfen. Ich hab das mit dem Penis fast täglich war des wegen auch beim orologen der kannte das problem und sagte es wäre eine Kopfsache . Wenn es passiert hab ich das gefühl(auch beim mastrubiern) stark aufgeregt zu sein wie als würde ich was verbotenes machen obwohl Selbstbefiedigung was ganz normales ist. Weis nicht ob es ein schlechtes gewissen ist meiner Freundin gegenüber  :Huh?: ? Hast du eine Freundin :Huh?:

----------


## thm28sb

Geh zu einem anderen Arzt. Kann nicht sein, dass der nicht auf dich hört. Wenn du denkst das, da etwas nicht stimmt, dann geh von Arzt zu Arzt bis dir jemand helfen kann

----------


## spokes

und sag vor allem die Wahrheit!

----------


## UBDICE

Am besten du gehst mal zu einen Neurologen ein normaler Hausarzt kann dir da nicht helfen . Sonst hört die ganze Sache nie auf im gegenteil es wird schlimmer weil man dann schon angst vor der angst hat und man bekommt keinen karen Kopf mehr. Das schlimmste Gefühl ist es über sich selber die kontrolle zu velieren ( denkt man ) ich habe es selbst erlebt. Nachdem ich die gleichen Syntome( Angst einen Herzinfarkt zu bekommen tot um zu fallen) wie du hattest war die Panik so schlimm ich bin in die Notaufnahme gefahren nachdem die mich wieder nach hause gechickt hatten mit der Begründung für sowas ist die Notaufnahme nicht zuständig wusste ich nicht mehr weiter . Ich habe auf dem Parkplatz 3 Stunden im auto gesessen und hatte einen totalen blackout ich wusste nicht mehr wo hin ich sollte hab gezittert am ganzen körper bis mich meine Freundin da abgeholt hat und mich zum Neurologen gefahren hat. Da habe ich einen beruhigungs Tablette bekommen ( Tavor) und er wusste mir zu helfen weil er die Syntome kannte .  
Hast du die Syntome schon mal irgend wo anders gehabt oder meidest du Sachen die für dich früher normal waren?? Hast du viel Stress  :Huh?:  ein Todesfall mit erlebt  :Huh?:  eine Trennung  :Huh?:   Das können alles Syntome dafür sein das dein Kopf noch nicht verarbeitet hat ....  
Grüße

----------

